# Beginner...Need help w/ fuzzy plant



## 83turboranger

Alright, I got this plant about a week ago. I put it in my tank. And now it is fuzzy. It wasn't like this before. I've never had a plant before and don't know what to do about this, but it doesn't look very good. I talked to the guy @ the store and he said this is a fairly hardy plant and I have the one strip of light on my tank (20 gal.) and it is by a window that gets a lot of light. Is there something else I need? Please help me. Thanks.

That is not a blurry photo. That is the fuzz I'm talking about.


----------



## Mobydock

I'm not sure if it's the same plant, but there looks to be leaves from it that are green without the fuzz and it's just the darker color leaves with the fuzz. If this is the case, I'd say those leaves are dead and rotting, and should simply be pruned off.


----------



## Fishboy93

Could be some sort of hair algae especially if its by a window that causes major algae growth what fish do you have in your tank?


----------



## 83turboranger

Actually all the leaves have the fuzz on them. And the greener leaves are getting brown spots. What do I do?? :-(


P.S.-does anyone know the name of this plant? I forgot to ask the guy at the store because I wasn't all that concerned with what its called. But for looking up any care instructions I'd like to know.


----------



## Fishboy93

Less zoomed in photo it might but pobably not be crypt. balenes??


----------



## 83turboranger

Sorry, i forgot. Its probably hard to tell from that close. Here try this...this is some of the base of the plant. My pictures are too big to host the whole plant. If you can't figure out the type thats ok. I'm mostly worried about the fuzz.


----------



## Fishboy93

Hmmm not quite sure wait till simpte comes in. If he doesnt post then pm him


----------



## 83turboranger

Fishboy93 said:


> what fish do you have in your tank?


5 Danios=2 leapords 3 long finned blue


----------



## Ownager2004

Im geussing its algae... I have the "fuzzy" looking stuff on one of my plants right now and im 99% sure its algae. But its growing great so im hoping the plant will soon starve the algae off.


----------



## 83turboranger

Is there something I should do to get rid of the algae if thats the problem. 

Also, I was planning on getting 2 dwarf cichlids this weekend. Do I need to put this off?


----------



## Lydia

You can go ahead and get the cichlids. It sounds and looks like algea to me. It is probably caused by the fact that there is sunlight hitting the tank. Direct sunlight often causes algea like that. Simpte can probably tell you what to do to prevent it. Probably if you block the sunlight that will help some. Good luck!


----------



## Damon

Its a Val of some sort. The leaves do appear to be rotting and have either BBA or staghorn algae on them. Hard to tell from the pic. Can you get more shots of the plant with more light?


----------



## 83turboranger

Is this any better? If it is the rot what can I do?


Thats about the best I can get because of the size the pictures show up on my computer so I have to cut them down but can't seem to shrink them. If it is the algae you think what can I do?


----------



## euRasian32

You can blackout the tank for 3-4 days, get a timer for your lights running 10 hours of light after the blackout, and try to keep the tank out of sunlight.


----------



## 83turboranger

alright, i can probably move the tank out of the sunlight. I may have to rearrange my small room but if it saves me from the algae then good. I may be getting a 3 otos this weekend so that may help. Will they eat this algae off this plant? I can turn my light off more though. I was trying to make sure it was on a lot so the plant would get light, but I guess its so much that it helps the algae.


----------

